# Mom shot while breastfeeding son -- and shoots back!



## Carol (Nov 13, 2015)

Nerves of steel -- she's a combat medic in the Guard.

Son was unharmed.  Mom is badly hurt and remains hospitalized.

Scumbag perp arrested.

Mother fends off intruders while breastfeeding 4-month-old son


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 13, 2015)

No idea if it is just that there is more media covering everything or if it is just the world is getting crazier....hope the Mom is ok


And on a side note, Hey Carol, how are you doing, haven't seen you posting in awhile.


----------



## Carol (Nov 13, 2015)

Xue!!!  Been doing great.  Pretty busy for awhile with work stuff...but missed you and missed a lot of folks here.  Great to see you too!

(Do you still distrust me with maglites?


----------



## Carol (Nov 13, 2015)

Just found this.....things look very positive for Mom.  

Wounded Mom Who Survived Home Invasion Speaks Out After Attack


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 13, 2015)

\





Carol said:


> (Do you still distrust me with maglites?



As long as you are Manos the hands of doom to Maglites I shall never trust with a Maglite


----------

